# Help - Bleeding Armpit



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

You know those cute baby creases? Well, I was bathing ds and noticed that under his arm, there are two creases and they are slightly bleeding. The other armpit also has two creases that are red, but not bleeding.....dr is closed Fridays and not open until 12 on Sat. This doesn't warrant a trip to the hospital, but I can't imagine it's comfortable.

What can I do?


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Great - his cute little thigh creases?....well, there is the same slight bleeding there now. I'm airing out his bum right now......anything else you can think of?


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Off the top of my head, I'd be worried about heat, the abrasion issue mentioned by CK'smama, and possibly yeast or bacteria.

You might try to let him air out, use a little corn-starch, or get a little sun (sun being antibacterial).


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Some people have really sensitive skin, or skin that becomes really sensitive when it's in constant rubbing contact with something--either clothing or other skin!

I get a similar reaction in my 'creases' (like elbow-pits and even the sides of my knuckles) when it's hot or if I'm doing a lot that keeps the sides of skin rubbing each other like gardening or heavy duty cleaning.

Sometimes you have to be careful about what you put on it, esp. if it's in the bleeding/cracked stage. Try keeping the creases clean but *thoroughly dry*, maybe cut out all soaps if you use them and stick with just water. If you call your doctor, maybe they can suggest a lotion or something like that until the bleeding clears up. If you're going to put cornstarch on it, then be sure that it's *only* cornstarch, and not anything that has fragrance or other additives! And if you can't get it to clear up in a few days, it'd probably be a good idea for someone to take a look at it (as well as keep track on what soaps/detergents/fabrics/substances that have come into contact with the skin, just in case you notice it happening again).

Hope this helps! I hope it's not bothering the baby too much. Sometimes what I get hurts, but most of the time it's just a cosmetic nuisance unless I let it get really bad--so maybe it's not painful for the babe. Good for you for wanting to head it off though!


----------

